

Ask HN: Deciding which project idea to pursue? - belltyler

Hello, friends. I&#x27;ve built a few small projects in my time and as a PhD student I enjoy working on smaller projects outside of my research to keep my skills honed and to keep my exposure to other programming languages, ideas, etc. up. I currently have a list of project ideas I&#x27;d like to start; I&#x27;d like to choose one that is not only fun to work on but one that may have the potential to turn into something a little longer lasting.<p>So I&#x27;m curious, what heuristic would you use to go about ranking a list of project ideas in terms of what to spend my time and effort on? Have you been in a similar situation? What decisions did you make and what were their results?
I appreciate anyone&#x27;s help &#x2F; feedback.<p>Tyler Bell
======
Jun8
If the projects are amenable to that, create a landing page and have people
sign up to be notified of project updates. This is an easy way to gauge
customer interest.

From a personal perspective I would maximize the learning experience, e.g.
choose one that you can implement with a new language/framework/stack/etc.

